

Android Fragmentation Visualized - sinak
http://opensignal.com/reports/2014/android-fragmentation

======
Navarr
I'm annoyed at a "screen size" fragmentation that only goes over physical size
instead of what the resolution is.

This is very similar to the last one - Android is fragmented. That's the way
it is, that's the way it always will be. The code makes it fairly easy to work
around fragmentation (so long as you aren't going for pixel-perfection, or
working in C++), with only the occasional strange bug in an older version.

